# Yield to pedestrians?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Is it only in crosswalks or anytime those idiots step out onto the road between cars etc?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Tech. only crosswalks. Though there is a seperate law about blind individuals crossing which is a significantly larger penalty that does not mention actually being in a crosswalk. Another is a MV is required to slow when passing one (on the same side) which holds the smallest fine of the three (35)


----------

